

Charlie Brown and Franz Stigler incident - MikeCapone
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Charlie_Brown_and_Franz_Stigler_story

======
dotBen
As per the Guidelines:

 _On-Topic: Anything that good hackers would find interesting. That includes
more than hacking and startups. If you had to reduce it to a sentence, the
answer might be: anything that gratifies one's intellectual curiosity._

Can the OP or someone else offer a perspective as to the relevancy/connection
with startups/hacking/entrepreneurs or intellectual curiosity... perhaps I'm
missing an obvious link here as I'm lost...?

~~~
MaysonL
Nihil humanum mihi alienum puto.

------
cskau
Another great (WWI) story along those lines:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Christmas_truce>

------
drewblaisdell
And suddenly, I find that I have not lost all hope for humanity.

